# Np200 dci



## diesel boy (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi , I own a np200 dci , the is currently 2 years old and still under warranty, I'm thinking of putting a 50mm free flow exhaust system and later on a down pipe ,I'm not looking for speed , just want the bakkie to sound good and hear some turbo , please can I get some advise if this is a good idea , I dont want to damage the bakkie in any way.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You have to take into account emission requirements where you are located. A CAT-back system works very well as it connects to the back of the catalytic converter and should not affect your warranty, excluding the custom muffler that you'll have installed. I've looked around on the internet for a *direct fit *free flow custom exhaust system and haven't found anything. You're probably going to end up with a universal custom exhaust system that you'll have to fabricate. Here are two a web sites that may be of interest to you:









Universal Exhaust Systems | Mufflers, Headers, Cat-Back Systems - 600+ products at CARiD.com


Pump up your vehicle’s power and sound with universal exhaust systems. We have universal mufflers, headers, pipes and complete systems from all the top manufacturers.




www.carid.com







Amazon.com : kit muffler


----------

